# Child Pornography. Makes me want to kill someone. *upsetting content*



## encore (May 27, 2004)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/qc-arrested-in-child-porn-swoop/2008/12/11/1228584991207.html

Ok I know this is from an Australian paper but I'm pretty sure this was part of a global operation. I don't know why I'm posting this really. I've just been browsing the forum thinking about all our kids who were (are) so wanted and loved. I've read uplifting birthstories. And I've read devastating stories of the loss of children and the loss of hope. And to think that there are people all over the world who are supposed to be upstanding members of society, who are supposed to be people who our children trust, and look up to...who would do this sort of thing.

I know its nothing new...just wish I could do something.
/links


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

What upsets me the most is the fact that there were 15000 videos and 50,000 pictures. Where are these children now? How can this be allowed to happen to so many children? Dont they have teachers, friends, social workers who could pick on vibes from the children? 

I have just read the book 'Broken by Shy Keenan'. Its a terrifying insight into a young girl at the clutches of a predator. Its by far the worse book I have read, every page you feel for her and are sickened by the monsters that allowed her childhood to be stolen away. She truly is a magnificent woman having overcome being abused from as early as she can remember until her teen years. The worst part is when she was around 6 and told a social worker what had been happening and the social worker chose to believe her step dad who says she was always acting provocatively around him and making sexual advances. She told the girl to stop behaving like that around her step father as sometimes he found it hard to say no. She was 6 years old for Gods sake.

I pray for all of these children and truly hope time has changed and each child gets a voice to protect them for the (few) horrible predators in the world.


----------

